# Your "precious" lord of the red rings is?



## dpedro (Jan 7, 2013)

Your house is burning and you can only grab 2 lenses from your kit, the rest will burn. Which 2 do you HAVE to have? For me, I'd say my 70-200 2.8 Mk II and my 24-70 2.8 Mk II. They are my newest and cost a fortune, but I love portrait work with my 100 2.8 L macro. I guess I can order another when the insurance kicks in haha.


----------



## jondave (Jan 7, 2013)

2 Lenses? In the movie, there's only 1 'precious' ring.

You asked for 2, but you gave 3.

Then you say you have insurance, so it doesn't really matter what you take or not take.

What's this question about?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 7, 2013)

Let it burn, insurance has that covered.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 7, 2013)

Obviously he just wanted us all to know that he has two very expensive lenses!


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 7, 2013)

My house was burglarized last year and much of my photography gear was stolen (along with most everything else of value in my home). Thankfully, my insurance paid to have most of it replaced. Moral of the story? Have insurance. 

By the way, you shouldn't be running into burning buildings, unless you really believe that those lenses are worth more than your life. (they're not).


----------



## jondave (Jan 7, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Obviously he just wanted us all to know that he has two very expensive lenses!



+1

And he didn't take a body with him. Pointless, no?


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 7, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Obviously he just wanted us all to know that he has two very expensive lenses!



No, obviously that's what signatures are for.


----------



## wayno (Jan 7, 2013)

Ill bite - as gratuitous as this thread is:

The 70-200L is 2.8ii probably although the 24L ii is a pretty fine lens that I'm very fond of. But they are just tools!


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Jan 7, 2013)

200mm f/2L and now, the 24-70mm f/2.8L II....


----------



## AmbientLight (Jan 7, 2013)

My favourite lenses are my 85mm f1.2L and 14mm f2.8L. Nevertheless I doubt that I would end up hauling out just these two lenses in case my house burns down.

Typically I have my 1D-X and 5D Mark III with my favourite five primes all in one bag, so I would carry out 100mm f2.8L Macro, 85mm f1.2L, 50mm f1.2L, 24mm f1.4L and 14mm f2.8L.

In case I would have this bag unpacked with its contents sitting around at home I would grab 1D-X and 5D Mark III probably with whatever lenses happen to be mounted and that would be it.


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 7, 2013)

FatDaddyJones said:


> My house was burglarized last year and much of my photography gear was stolen (along with most everything else of value in my home).



Reminds me of "The best camera you have is the one you left home"


----------



## jondave (Jan 7, 2013)

People, seriously? Discussing what your favorite 2 lenses are in the context of a house fire? What next - a thread where you're in a sinking ship and what lenses you'll save?

Whereas some people would take photos in their spare time, some think about what lenses they'll save in case their house burns down. Ha, that's why I love this forum.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 7, 2013)

jondave said:


> 2 Lenses? In the movie, there's only 1 'precious' ring.
> 
> You asked for 2, but you gave 3.
> 
> ...



+1
;D


anyway i will bite and say that if I could only save one lens and only one it would be my 300 2.8 IS and 24-70 II and 70-300 IS

;D

although, photo-wise, it would be the computer and HD to grab, insurance does nothing for all the pics you ever took going up in smoke a lens can always be replaced or you can use something else less expensive if not


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 7, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> FatDaddyJones said:
> 
> 
> > My house was burglarized last year and much of my photography gear was stolen (along with most everything else of value in my home).
> ...



Actually, I lost a couple point and shoot cameras, prime lenses and studio lighting equipment but I happened to be out shooting at the time so thankfully my good camera and a couple of my more expensive lenses were with me.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 7, 2013)

Without insurance, the most practical thing to do, regardless of how nice the lenses are.... Take the two most expensive ones, and sell them to get your most used ranges back to keep you in the game whether they're L or not. And then work your way back up.


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh mine would be the Leica APO-TELYT-R 1:5.6/1600mm without a doubt! Its super rare and just crazy expensive. I'd probably let my children burn alive too, because well, its my baby! Guffaw! Did I mention how rare and expensive it is?


----------



## charlesa (Jan 7, 2013)

The 400 mm f/2.8 God ;D


----------



## dpedro (Jan 7, 2013)

1. I wasn't trying to show off and talk about my lenses, they are all listed in my profile anyway. 
2. I agree, I said lord of the rings and therefore should have only asked for your ONE.
3. I was just trying to creatively ask about your favorite lens.
4. To say you'd use your free time to take pictures vs. posting and being on a forum...umm...shouldn't you practice what you preach and why are you wasting your time replying? 
5. Nice response on the PC and HD, you are correct, images are irreplaceable. 
6. Now, what your #1, can't survive without it, lens?


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 7, 2013)

The $1799.00 14-24L 2.8 and the Nifty Fifty


----------



## RVB (Jan 7, 2013)

85L MK2 and 200F2 for sure.. but I would have a tough time leaving my 800mm,17mm tse ,70-200mm mk2, 8-15mm and 24 tse mk2 behind


----------



## Phenix205 (Jan 7, 2013)

dpedro said:


> .....
> 6. Now, what your #1, can't survive without it, lens?



May I ask what's yours?

I'd take the most expensive lens as it costs the most to replace the most expensive one unless it is some exotic lens that has been out of production for years.


----------



## joshmurrah (Jan 7, 2013)

my "precious" to me is the lens that I most use and would thus most miss... right now it's the 24-105L, it's pretty much indispensable for indoors with a bounce flash. 

I'm mulling over swapping this lens for a 24-70 f/2.8L II later this year, but I might miss the 71-105 portion of the zoom. 

It might still be my most used lens if I keep it, just for the flexibility it provides when I don't need a large aperture.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Phenix205 said:


> dpedro said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...



Well since insurance isn't going to pay off for days if not weeks then I would want to spare something versatile. Might not be the most expensive but the 24-105 might be the one!


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 7, 2013)

jondave said:
 

> People, seriously? Discussing what your favorite 2 lenses are in the context of a house fire? What next - a thread where you're in a sinking ship and what lenses you'll save?



No, no, no... you're shipwrecked on a desert isle and need the best lens for both self portraiture documenting your shrinking waistline AND to record your last sunsets while capturing the spectacular single-palm landscape... ;D


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 7, 2013)

70-200 f/2.8 IS II....my precious


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 7, 2013)

FatDaddyJones said:


> My house was burglarized last year and much of my photography gear was stolen (along with most everything else of value in my home). Thankfully, my insurance paid to have most of it replaced. Moral of the story? Have insurance.
> 
> By the way, you shouldn't be running into burning buildings, unless you really believe that those lenses are worth more than your life. (they're not).



LOL @ Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur 

True that!..


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 7, 2013)

Lenses are insured.

I'm grabbing my backup HDDs.


----------



## brett b (Jan 7, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> Lenses are insured.
> 
> I'm grabbing my backup HDDs.



+1

But to play along...definitely my 70-200L II & probably my 85L II over my 24-70L II. The 85 makes me more $$ via actor headshots...the earnings would allow me to purchase the 24-70 again. 

Reality though, you MUST have insurance. I had a 1Ds II, 1D II & several L lenses stolen from me in Brussels six years ago. Thankfully, my insurance covered the purchase price of every item.


----------



## dpedro (Jan 8, 2013)

I was wanting to grab an 85L, but I have been using my zooms more and more these days. I'd probably say the 70-200 2.8 MK II is my "prescious" right about now. I agree with some of you that went for the 24-105. Indoors, when lighting is ok, that lens is great. The one that had a 24-105 and wanted the 24-70 Mk II, I am not super excited with the images. The 2.8 is nice, but if you can swing it, I'd try to rent it first. I loved my 17-55 Efs and expected way too much from my 24-70. I think I'm suffering from over hyping the lenses ability before I actually owned it. I haven't had it long, so I am sure I will get used to it, the more I use it.


----------



## cszy67 (Jan 8, 2013)

My house can burn to the ground and all of my gear will be just fine - buy a nice safe and never worry again.

http://www.libertysafe.com/

My father had a house fire and when we opened his safe everything was immaculate - papers, photos, electronic gear, etc.


----------



## wayno (Jan 8, 2013)

That's quite a furnishing ...


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 8, 2013)

jondave said:


> People, seriously? Discussing what your favorite 2 lenses are in the context of a house fire? What next - a thread where you're in a sinking ship and what lenses you'll save?
> 
> Whereas some people would take photos in their spare time, some think about what lenses they'll save in case their house burns down. Ha, that's why I love this forum.



Its not much different than "Imagine u would be on a desrted island. What would the 2 items (lenses in this case) you would bring with u?"


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't ask me to choose between my children!

I'd take my 400mm f2.8 IS. Because I love it. From an emotional standpoint I love this lens the most.

And my 24-105 f4 IS. I know, I know! It's a "kit" lens. But it has made more money for me than every other lens I have combined. So I owe it something.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 8, 2013)

These desert islands much have an endless supply of batteries and AC power for all the walkman's and cameras folks have theorized about in the past.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 8, 2013)

well_dunno said:


> LOL @ Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur
> 
> True that!..



;D


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd take my 70-200mm 2.8 IS lens mug that I just got for Christmas, fill it with water and put the fire out. I'd also set my camera up on a tripod to take pics while I did this, so the newspaper had some photos to run with the story


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 8, 2013)

I would save my:

18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
75-300mm f/4-5.6 III 

Now that is some sweet glass there and I have just about all of the focal lengths covered! ???


----------



## caruser (Jan 8, 2013)

dpedro said:


> 3. I was just trying to creatively ask about your favorite lens.



135L

It might be the 200/2.0 or 300/2.8 but I don't have them.

Now if only there were a version of the 1D-X with 28MP and 7fps, let's call it the 1D-Y.


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 8, 2013)

70-200 mk2 aka the bazooka. Gyaddamn i cant express how much i love that glass.

24-105 pulls up the rear for being 'mr everything'

(dreams of a 200 f2 or a 300 f2.8)


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 8, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> I would save my:
> 
> 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
> 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III
> ...



ROFL nice one there


----------



## dadgummit (Jan 8, 2013)

Kids, wife, cat, computer, wristwatch collection, camera stuff. In that order.


----------



## tron (Jan 8, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> These desert islands much have an endless supply of batteries and AC power for all the walkman's and cameras folks have theorized about in the past.


 ;D


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 8, 2013)

Burn baby burn...

Hopefully I'll have my favorite lenses with me because I'm out all the time with the family taking picutres.

Everything else is covered by insurance!!!


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 8, 2013)

Having shot with may fair share of L lenses, including my own lenses and others borrowed from CPS, I would have to say i'm quite enjoying my latest lens, the 100L... gives me lots of options I dont get with other lenses... the 135 is nice, but with no IS it has bit me in the butt too many times when my second shooters clamor for that lens. 70-200 is a sweet lens, but i dunno... from the F4 to 2.8's... they just has something that makes me wanting... cant quite pin point it. Haven't tried the 85L... but for what it is... at this point of time, i'd give that title to my 100L


----------



## Alex (Jan 8, 2013)

It would have to be my 400mm 2.8 mkii and 135mm L


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 8, 2013)

Knocked down Grandma to get to my 135 f/2.


----------



## 8TMacro (Jan 8, 2013)

EF 200mm f1.8 L USM


----------



## ranplett (Jan 8, 2013)

My iPhone lens. If my house is burning, I'd have much more to worry about than a camera lens. Like making phone calls and making sure my kid and dog are ok. If I had time to grab anything, it would be my second backup HD, in case I hadn't backed up my offsite HD in a while.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, I'll play. Assuming that all living creatures are safe and there is time left to grab anything then I'd take two guitars that are dear to me and difficult to replace. My 50 1.2 and 135 2.0 are still in production and would be replaced...


----------



## dpedro (Jan 8, 2013)

These posts are starting to make me wonder if I want a 135 F2 now lol. I have that focal length covered in zooms and my 100 macro is pretty impressive, but people seems to swear by that 135. It's either that lens or sell my Efs lenses and my 85 1.8 and get the 85 1.2. Damn you canon!!! In a fire, I'd still grab my 70-200 2.8 Mk II.


----------



## tron (Jan 9, 2013)

EF 135mm F2L


----------



## Radiating (Jan 10, 2013)

dpedro said:


> Your house is burning and you can only grab 2 lenses from your kit, the rest will burn. Which 2 do you HAVE to have? For me, I'd say my 70-200 2.8 Mk II and my 24-70 2.8 Mk II. They are my newest and cost a fortune, but I love portrait work with my 100 2.8 L macro. I guess I can order another when the insurance kicks in haha.



Sigma 85mm 1.4 & Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 Mk. II.

Both of these are known for having issues from copy to copy. All other lenses can be replaced, these are priceless. Or at least would take 2 weeks and 5 copies of each to get right.


----------

